# 45-70 Buck



## Beave82 (Apr 6, 2006)

After a long bow season spent passing up some bucks and missing one nice one, I was able to harvest a good one Monday afternoon with my 45-70. The accuracy of the straight wall cartridge rifles is nice to have. I spent time practicing at 200 yards in case the opportunity ever presented itself. Had this guy sneak in behind me and in the end had to settle for a 20 yard shot.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice Buck, Congratulations!!!


----------



## Beave82 (Apr 6, 2006)

Bigger photo


----------



## Beave82 (Apr 6, 2006)

One more of him going away. The only history I had with this buck was that I bumped him two weeks ago walking in and this is all I saw


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Not sure which is nicer, that lever gun or the deer! I pick both.


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

Beast congrats!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Awesome deer, congratulations


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow great buck! Awesome to see new pcrs in action.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

That's awesome!! Great pic. Love the gun on the rack 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Great buck !!!
How did the round perform ?? Was there much meat damage & was the exit hole huge ??


----------



## Beave82 (Apr 6, 2006)

I had to get a little creative with the shot placement as he was walking right at my tree stand he go a little close. I shot him almost right in between his shoulder blades from the top down. The round took out his spine and traveled into his chest and down one side of his ribcage leaving a pretty nasty 5 inch long and 2 inch wide gash in his ribcage on the inside The bullet then exited low just behind the shoulder so there was very little meat loss as I didn't hit the shoulder. It dropped him in his tracks and made for a very quick kill.


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Man nothing to say but, awesome. Congrats


----------

